# fishing from shore



## williambauman (Apr 11, 2005)

Is it possible to consistently catch bass if you are fishing from the bank. With no boat I am restricted to the shore and I am thinking I am restricted to what I can fish for. When I lived in falmouth, ky that was not a problem on the licking river but I have never caught any bass from any shore around here. Just wondering if I should stick to the cats?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

If you are able to wade, then you can fish the rivers and creeks around here and catch smallmouth very consistently


----------



## Kindlebeard (Apr 6, 2004)

You may want to scout for small ponds near you. Most will hold bass. They may not be record sizes but with light tackle a 15incher is always fun... Just a thought...


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Absolutely you can catch bass without a boat.

I haven't had a boat in a few years and it doesn't slow me down with bass fishing. Actually, its nice to not have to worry about the hassles of a boat sometimes. You can just go fish on the spur of the moment.

You will have to put in the leg work to find good shore spots that aren't crowded. Streams and ponds are always good for shore-bound anglers but I have plenty of success at lakes too. Waders are a great investment since they will allow you to get away from shoreline trees and get the right angle on the piece of cover you are fishing.

The only limitation is, without the electronics of a boat, you will mostly be casting to obvious shore-line cover but there are still plenty of bass to be caught there.

I'm not sure where along the Ohio River you live but the Ohio river itself is pretty spotty for bass fishing. Most of the tributaries of the Ohio offer better bass fishing than the main river. It's hard to pull keepers out of the Ohio even with a boat and a bunch of experience fishing there.

Steve


----------



## Pharley (Apr 11, 2004)

Suggest waders also, or your swimming trunks in the summer.

May be better off in streams and rivers in the heat of the summer, as bass may go deeper in the larger waters.


----------



## williambauman (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah I thought it was possible but it seems I never have any luck. I have used waders before. I guess my prestentation sucks. I mostly fish for cats because there's nothing to it throw it out there and let it sit. I am guessing need to practice presentation.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I fished East Lynn lake in WV out of a boat for years and would catch few bass a day. Dad was on trip with the boat so I went out wading the lake. I tossed small spinner baits and 4" lizards that whole day at shoreline cover. Finished the day with my best numbers ever on the lake. I found out that I had been going by the fish when I was in a boat. yes you can catch bass in a lake if you can wade it.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Try going to a wadeable stream in your area. Rig up with a green 3" tube over a 1/8 ounce jig head. Then just fish the tube in obvious areas where smallmouth will hold up (current breaks, shorline cover, visible structure) I guarantee that you will catch some.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

you just have to move around the bank alot


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I have caught many bass from the banks, but I now have a 10' john boat and a float tube. I rarely fish from the bank anymore. I have less than $300 in the boat, motor and all and less than $65 in the tube. I can fish both of them by myself and both are light enough that I can load them up and be gone in less than 15 minutes. The trolling motor and batter actually weigh more than my boat!! Just a suggestion.

lg_mouth
Revelation 3:20


----------

